# Help! Sleeping hedgie?



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

I just came home and went to check in on my 5 week old babies. 2 were feeding, and my little boy was lying down near mom's head. We went to pick him up, and he was just limp in our hands. He kept his eyes shut too, like he was sleeping. We got a little worried, as he hasn't done this before, and took him into the bathroom and turned the bright lights on. We touched him and moved him from side to side, and he continued to appear sleeping. After a minute or so, he opened his eyes, and started crawling around,acting like everything is normal.

The temperature is warm in our house, and the other 2 were just running around like normal. Maybe he is just a heavy sleeper? Has anyone else had a hedgie act like this?


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Is it possible he was just in a really deep sleep? I know ferrets are known for acting "dead" when they are in a super deep sleep. It's called "SND" or "sleeping not dead," haha.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You mentioned that your house is warm, but do you have some type of heating device to heat the cage?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

to me it sounds like your baby is trying to hibernate ... make sure the temp in the cage is 72-75* F all the time.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Was he cold? I wouldn't be too concerned if he was warm, but if he was cold I'd add a heat pad or bump up the heat.


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

I put in a digital reptile thermometer to monitor the temperature, and it never gone below 75, and is usually hovering in the 76-77 range. I like to keep the house really warm, because I get cold easily. He wasn't cold or anything, so I am thinking he is just a really heavy sleeper. Thanks everyone for the input!


----------

